# Walley Spawn



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wondering if the walley spawn is over or where it is at on Devils Lake. Last weekend we cought a large # of walleyes in the 17-24 inch range. EVERYONE was a male that was unmilked. Any info would be nice..............


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

good question and though walleye spawning in March and some in April.. maybe I am wrong :huh:


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I dont think that the spawn has started yet because nobody has really gotten into good numbers.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I think the fish got smart and quit using Channel A. Too many magpie fisherman.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

From what i've caught and seen/heard, the spawn is over. Probably been done for 2 weeks now. Right before the cold hit was when the peak of the spawn was going. Have caught eyes all week and have yet to see a femle who isnt spawned out or a male with milk still.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

It has to be over by now? I am not 100% positive on that but by this time of the year they are usually done. Now the fun starts because they get hungry from all that spawning. From what i have herd, I am starting to think the fish are wisening up as well. Had some friends of mine go to some other spots and saw all kinds of spawning walleyes!!!


----------

